# Meine Tierchen...



## abyss (28. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte einfach mal eine kleine Übersicht bringen was bis jetzt so am und im Teich gesichtet wurde...

__ Rückenschwimmer
 

__ Wasserläufer
 

__ Posthornschnecke
 

Spatzen natürlich
 

Ringeltaube
 

noch ein schönes Wochenende 

Sascha


----------



## jochen (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo Sascha,

klasse getroffen...

wie hast du das Bild mit der Schnecke geknippst?


----------



## abyss (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo Jochen,



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> klasse getroffen...
> 
> wie hast du das Bild mit der Schnecke geknippst?



Schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4148 dann kommst du bestimmt von selbst darauf.

Heute habe ich auch ne kleine __ Erdkröte entdeckt die sich in der Sumpfzone häuslich niedergelassen hat.

viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## jochen (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hi Sascha,

an der Scheibe...


----------



## abyss (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hi,

 und noch ein paar Tierchen...

  Wasserfloh, davon habe ich Massen zur Zeit

  Was ist das? ca.1cm lang

  Gelbrandkäferlarve

  Goldelritzen

  und zum Schluss ein wasserscheuer.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## gabi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hi Sascha,

so einen Wasserscheuen hab ich auch, siehe Avatar.

Und dein zweites Bild zeigt eine Zuckmückenlarve.


----------



## abyss (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo Gabi,

ja die kleine kommt gern zum trinken an den Teich, aber nicht mal eine Pfote ins Wasser, das geht gar nicht. Und ich dachte bisher, das Zuckmückenlarven immer rot gefärbt sind.

grüße Sascha


----------



## Conny (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo Sascha,

ich glaube Karsten. hat Recht, Du wirst noch ein paar Stuhlreihen vor Deiner genialen Glasscheibe aufstellen müssen.


----------



## Thorsten (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hi Sascha,

wirklich gelungene Pic´s.


----------



## abyss (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hi,

und mal paar Fotos von meiner Muschel....
   
   

...das eingraben in den Sand hatt ungefähr eine Stunde gedauert. Sowas müßte man mal als Zeitrafferfilm machen.

Und noch paar Fischbilder...

  
  

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

So ein Schaufenster im Teich ist echt klasse!! 


Ich bräuchte die nächsten Wochen auch kein TV mehr.


----------



## Conny (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo Sascha,

die Pic's von der __ Teichmuschel sind Spitze  . Und sie mögen doch Sand und  klares Wasser! Ha!

Du solltest mal Dein Profil ändern! Zu den Wasserläufern ist ja noch einiges dazu gekommen.


----------



## abyss (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo,

@Annett Ja, ein Teich ist ja generell schon Klasse, aber wenn man noch den direkten Einblick von vorn hatt...ich könnte stundenlang davor sitzen und "reinguggen". 

@Conny Klar mögen __ Muscheln Sand, beide sind ganz eingegraben, so das nur noch die Atemöffnung rausschaut. Ob sie auf dauer genug zu fressen finden, werde ich sehn. !!!Profil geändert...Comandante!!!


Grüße Sascha


----------



## gabi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn man noch den direkten Einblick von vorn hatt...ich könnte stundenlang davor sitzen und "reinguggen".



Hi Sascha,

ich verbringe ja schon Stunden damit, von oben in den Teich zu schauen, bzw. das Teichwasser unter dem Mikro zu beobachten. Wie ich dich um dieses Fenster in den Teich beneide.  

Ich möchte auch einen der vorderen Plätze an deiner Scheibe buchen


----------



## Conny (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Gut gemacht!
Kommt eigentlich Abyss von dem gleichnamigen Film?


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo Sascha,

geniale Fotos - einfach traumhaft. 

Gruß Blumenelse

PS: Eine kleine Anmerkung: Die "Ringeltaube" ist eine Türkentaube (Wofür Dein Garten dankbar sein wird, weil die doch wesentlich weniger fressen...)


----------



## abyss (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meine Tierchen...*

Hallo,

jetzt haben sich auch die ersten __ Libellen breitgemacht...
   
Die erste ist mänlicher __ Plattbauch. Ein Weibchen war auch da, man konnte gut beobchten wie sie Eier ins Wasser ablegt. Leider hab ich davon kein Foto. Und das zweite ist ein __ Frühe Adonislibelle, nehme ich mal an.

Und mal wieder ein __ Wasserläufer...
 

@Blumenelse Gut zu wissen das es Türkentauben sind, danke für den Hinweis.

Grüße Sascha


----------

